
Where Does Body Fat Go When You Lose It? - manjana
https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/tip-where-does-body-fat-go-when-you-lose-it
======
ksaj
The only reason I knew the answer to this is because a few months ago, the gym
I work out at posted it as one of those interesting health facts most people
don't know. Looks like they were right.

I'd only ever heard the "burnt as energy" explanation before then. But once
you understand protein synthesis, it doesn't add up nearly as easily as that.

------
simonblack
It gets 'deconstructed', the body keeps any bits that are useful (minerals,
various wanted compounds, etc), any rubbish (excess usable/unusable compounds,
excess minerals) gets disposed of, the rest gets burned for energy and finally
gets to release CO2 and water vapor into the atmosphere.

Think of a building being demolished. A lot of the material can be reused, a
lot of it thrown away, and some of it sold to recoup some costs.

